# Como leer un datasheet?



## alexrodes (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola a todos!!!!

Tengo una duda de como leer un pdf de los componentes para saber la intensidad que consume dicho componente y la intensidad máxima que puede soportar el componente.

Se que es una pregunta muy tonta pero me vuelvo loco para extraer esa información de los manuales.

Un saludo!!!


----------



## mabauti (Sep 21, 2007)

generalmente aparecen como Minimum load current y current limit. Postea el enlace al documento a que te refieres.


----------



## alexrodes (Sep 21, 2007)

Pues por ejemplo en este componente, 

http://www.hep.upenn.edu/SNO/daq/parts/mic2941a.pdf

Muchas gracias


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 21, 2007)

Justamente elegiste un regulador... Ahi dice en negrita 1.25A, esa sería la máxima salida de corriente regulada. Las otras corrientes estan especificadas como I con un subindice como GND o cosas asi... de ese modo sabes cual es la corriente típica para ese pin y la máxima permisible o la máxima aquisible (Recuerda que los componentes suelen tener una desviación).
En otros componentes dirá otras corrientes caracteristicas como por ejemplo la que mencionaba mabauti de Minimum load current y current limit... Depende del componente lo que te vayan a indicar.


----------

